# 06/27 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Second Ever Women's MITB



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella better win the case back


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The womens stuff is a shambles.

Why redo the MITB? And why ban Ellsworth and throw away Carmellas heat? They can have Becky or Charlotte or whoever win this match clean but it wont change the fact that they screwed up the first womens MITB. Even if Carmella wins again, she'll come out fo the match with a lot less heat than she had last week, which is stupid.

Zayn gonna squash Corbin again?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Really care little about SD atm.

The men have been pushed aside and the main event feud isn't clicking.

The women's stuff doesn't interest me because it's so poorly written and the standard isn't particularly good.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The womens stuff is a shambles.
> 
> Why redo the MITB? And why ban Ellsworth and throw away Carmellas heat? They can have Becky or Charlotte or whoever win this match clean but it wont change the fact that they screwed up the first womens MITB. Even if Carmella wins again, she'll come out fo the match with a lot less heat than she had last week, which is stupid.
> 
> Zayn gonna squash Corbin again?


 Having a read through the preview tells it all in how far SD has fallen. Top two listings womens related, the third a rematch between Zayn-Corbin and the last a tag match.

Where the fuck are the stars of the show in this? AJ, KO, Orton and Nakamura fpalm

This is why the show is trash right now. Nothing is remotely worth watching. Not a single damn compelling feud on the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You can hear it already @CJ...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

There's no way Carmella doesn't win this right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jamaican said:


> There's no way Carmella doesn't win this right?


 Do you really care who wins? :hmmm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Really care little about SD atm.


I was really only interested because of the Women's MITB and Carmella winning it, a little less interested now that they stripped the case from her and are redoing the match, will 100% stop watching SD though if she doesn't win it back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope they keep AJ and Nakamura off the show rather than shoe horn them into pointless 10 min segments just to get them on the show.

This show doesn't need them as there is a lot already booked. It's better to give more time to those programs and matches as well as Orton-Jinder.

Rusev returning to confront KO would be great aswell.



Mango13 said:


> I was really only interested because of the Women's MITB and Carmella winning it, a little less interested now that they stripped the case from her and are redoing the match, will 100% stop watching SD though if she doesn't win it back.


 I don't get it :lol

The only titles in the WWE which mean anything are the WWE title and the UC, I don't understand why people are so fussed about the womens and tag titles. Those are undercard titles which hold little value and significance. Maybe if the divisions were stronger and the divisions were booked stronger, they might, but they don't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Really care little about SD atm.
> 
> The men have been pushed aside and the main event feud isn't clicking.
> 
> ...


It really has fallen so badly. Just six months ago Orton, Bray, Miz, Styles, Cena, Ambrose, Corbin and Ziggler were all on fire, now they've all been ruined, or feel unimportant or are off the show all together. Its absurd how bad it is now, and how badly they botched every push, and every feud.

Even Styles while there's nothing wrong with him taking a break from the WWE Title, he feels so unimportant now. He doesn't feel like a star anymore.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> You can hear it already @CJ...


Rusev returning, & Becky winning, would be :sodone


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ace said:


> Do you really care who wins? :hmmm


Well why would I watch if I didn't care about it?



Ace said:


> The only titles in the WWE which mean anything are the WWE title and the UC, I don't understand why people are so fussed about the womens and tag titles. Those are undercard titles which hold little value and significance. Maybe if the divisions were stronger and the divisions were booked stronger, they might, but they don't.


Well if it involves people I somewhat care about then I will be invested in how it goes, even if I wasn't it's incredibly stupid of them to book themselves into this corner & then go a different direction


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a show that has heel Usos, AJ, Nakamura and Owens and for yet another week, nothing on it interests me.

For all the shit Raw gets, atm there is as least something on there that I want to bother watching tbh.

If Rusev returns then that'll be something at least.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CJ said:


> Rusev returning, & Becky winning, would be :sodone


 We all know Becky isn't winning, they don't like her for whatever reason.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Normally I'd say "time for the AJ Styles show" But, Fuck that, because its time for THE RUSEV SHOW :rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> We all know Becky isn't winning, they don't like her for whatever reason.


I live in hope :becky2


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

In the weird world that is SDL we could have Lana winning so they can give a face the case.. This shouldn't be happening anyway, so whatever they do it won't erase the clusterfuck around the first one.
Fully expecting Ellsworth to come out disguised as a woman just to add to the ridiculousness of the whole thing.

Corbin needs to destroy Zayn, so he'll probably lose clean.

And hype bros breakup with Mojo turning heel would make least sense, so that's what they'll probably do.


I have very little faith in anything SDL related at the moment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> I don't get it :lol
> 
> The only titles in the WWE which mean anything are the WWE title and the UC, I don't understand why people are so fussed about the womens and tag titles. Those are undercard titles which hold little value and significance. Maybe if the divisions were stronger and the divisions were booked stronger, they might, but they don't.


The UC title is held by Lesnar and he only wrestles like once every 6 months and we know that this is just building up to Roman vs Brock at Wrestlemania, extremely boring to watch or even care about when you know what's gonna happen.

The WWE Title is held by a career jobber that only has the title because WWE wanted to increase its influence and popularity in India.

Really only care about the womens MITB stuff because I've been a fan of Carmella since her NXT days, and it's funny to watch the Becky marks cry.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gainn said:


> Fully expecting Ellsworth to come out disguised as a woman just to add to the ridiculousness of the whole thing.


If he does that I hope Becky breaks his arm :beckylol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876603255912050688
But seriously, there's no way that match ends without some kind of Ellsworth related fuckery happening. Still hoping Becky picks up the win, unlikely as that is.



Mango13 said:


> and it's funny to watch the Becky marks cry.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL...

This rematch only exists because of whiny bitches on twitter.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I wonder if this MITB will be another shitty rush job with no big bumps or spots. They've got to do something, otherwise there's absolutely no point even having these gimmick matches for women. All have sucked so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> I wonder if this MITB will be another shitty rush job with no big bumps or spots. They've got to do something, otherwise there's absolutely no point even having these gimmick matches for women. All have sucked so far.


If you expect the women to do the crazy spots that the men do, I think you are going to be disappointed, I agree they needed to do some more spots and hit each other with the ladder more. But I don't think you will ever see a ladder being set up on the barricade and the ring apron and then someone going through it in a womens match lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It was a dumb idea to redo the womens ladder match, WWE fucked up the first time you gotta reap what you sow. Just make Ellsworth, I mean Carmella cash in on someone fail and then never mention this years MITB ever again! Erase it from history, and never try it again.

The first ever woman's MITB was failure, this rematch isnt going to repair anything. In fatc its just going to remind people of said failure. This was a bigger fuck up than the Bayley/Alexa this is your life segment. At least Raw had the common sense not to repeat the segment the following week 

Its amazing how much of a failure the women's division has become since the brand split.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

The issue with the 1st ladder match was that it was used as an angle instead of a showcase. It also didn't help that Tamina got most of the shine. They were clearly told to hold back. I hope they let the women go all out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I see @CJ showing blatant favoritism with the thread title. Of course if it's favoritism towards Becky so I have no problem with that .

I know a lot of people are picking Carmella to win but it would just be a complete waste of time if she got it back after it being stripped from her.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So Carmella wins it again and what gets accomplished here? 

Could have just let her win it on her own OR Bryan could have just let her keep the assisted win.

Either way, the first ever WMITB match is now worthless.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD taking the :loss this week, they have ZERO chance of topping Raw.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lana/Naomi for the title again seems odd, almost like Carmella was supposed to cash-in at the PPV but WWE changed it at the last moment because they were getting killed on social media about how Carmella won. I just say that because if any of you have ever been when they used to tape weeks in advance if there was a fuck up in a match they'd re-do the entire match later on in the taping. That's the feeling I get with this whole thing, that this episode of SD for the women is a "re-do" of what was supposed to happen at MITB, just Ellsworth won't take the briefcase this time.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I have zero fucks to give about this show. I can't believe the drop of quality that happened to SD, RAW is 100 times superior right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor

And if they did all this crap with the Women's MITB just to have Carmella win the case back :bosque


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Randy just murder those Indian Minions so they fuck off for good? They add nothing


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't see Carmella winning tbh.

I'd book it for Becky to win, then have a feud with Carmella that ends in a match between them for the MITB, while in the meantime Charlotte goes after the SD Women's title again. Let these two stuff finish then have Becky cash in Charlotte.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Carmella is definitely winning. So obvious they will have her gloat and take digs at the other women about how they can't go crying to Bryan this time..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

If Carmella wins the briefcase back, it'll be a waste of time, but if she doesn't, her (really Ellsworth) heat will pretty much be gone. WWE backed themselves into a corner trying to sew this mess up with these girls. It's a shame too, because I'm enjoying the girls on Smackdown more than the ones on Raw. They're booking is just all over the place right now. Maybe from now on they will stop this shit where someone who is not in the match, hands a participant the briefcase and have the person in the match do the honors themselves, interference or not.

As for Naomi and Lana, I don't see no reason for them to have another match for the belt other than giving Naomi something to do while the other girls are busy. However, could they actually give Lana the title and sweep it so all the title are being held by heels?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hopefully a good show. I'm pulling for Becky to win. 

It wouldn't make sense to have Carmela win again. Why book a rematch to retain the initial outcome? And she's a heel, so she needs to look bad, not good.



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> If Carmella wins the briefcase back, it'll be a waste of time, but if she doesn't, her (really Ellsworth) heat will pretty much be gone. WWE backed themselves into a corner trying to sew this mess up with these girls. It's a shame too, because I'm enjoying the girls on Smackdown more than the ones on Raw. They're booking is just all over the place right now. Maybe from now on they will stop this shit where someone who is not in the match, hands a participant the briefcase and have the person in the match do the honors themselves, interference or not.
> 
> As for Naomi and Lana, I don't see no reason for them to have another match for the belt other than giving Naomi something to do while the other girls are busy. However, could they actually give Lana the title and sweep it s*o all the title are being held by heels?*


Brock is a total babyface right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

redban said:


> *Brock is a total babyface right now*.


Brock isn't face or heel. He's just Brock, and he fits the face or heel alignment depending on who he's feuding with.

As the Ladder match tonight, it would still be idiotic to me strip Carmella of the case just so she gets it back a week later. And hell, I don't mind Carmella with the case either, but they've booked themselves into a corner here. I'm rooting for Becky (obviously) but no matter the outcome do not let it be another screw job with Ellsworth. Maybe Becky and Charlotte come to blows at the end and Carmella sneaks in the victory or something. But just don't do another screwy finish.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Reasons to watch Smackdown...














Can't think of any.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking forward to this show. Last week was a great show all round i thought, anticipating the MITB match, and i'm sure KO, AJ and Nak will deliver something good again, Orton and Jinder still has my interest too. Bit dubious about the Zayn/Corbin rematch but that's it really.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I wasn't even aware that Naomi and Lana had a rematch for the title. That's even dumber than the Women's MITB happening again imo.



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Looking forward to this show. Last week was a great show all round i thought, anticipating the MITB match, and i'm sure KO, AJ and Nak will deliver something good again, Orton and Jinder still has my interest too. Bit dubious about the Zayn/Corbin rematch but that's it really.


Smackdown's been on a streak of good shows as of late. But I'm hoping they can find that stride that they had during the build up to No Mercy in 2016.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

redban said:


> .
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to have Carmela win again. Why book a rematch to retain the initial outcome? And she's a heel, so she needs to look bad, not good.



Because they caved to the backlash of the original finish they booked. So now they'll just have Carmella win in a "are you happy now?" kind of way


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Smackdown's been on a streak of good shows as of late. But I'm hoping they can find that stride that they had during the build up to No Mercy in 2016.


Agreed, the irony is that No Mercy was probably their most disappointing PPV since the brand split, (IMO at least), obviously not helped by Becky's injury and the fact that the main event went on first, but yeah. 

SD was great back then though, it's been hit and miss recently but i do feel like they've been doing a good job over the last couple of weeks, and there's a decent few things that have gotten people's interest following MITB.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Reasons to watch Smackdown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO dont watch then? :shrug


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> SO dont watch then? :shrug


I'm not gonna.

Always do a pre show message, just a shame they've all been depressing for the past month or so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing how far SD has fallen. The entire roster is irrelevant. Naka wasn't called up long ago at all, and even he's flopped.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Carmella regain the MITB briefcase?
- Will Sami Zayn be able to defeat Baron Corbin once again?
- Will the Hype Bros be the next challengers for the tag titles?
- Who might answer Kevin Owens's open challenge tonight?
- Will Rusev even make his return tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Where the fuck are AJ and Nakamura?.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BrotherNero said:


> Where the fuck are AJ and Nakamura?.


Last I saw Nakamura he was eating a pin courtesy of Jinder Mahal...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879422194786369539
Not sure about Styles.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> *Last I saw Nakamura he was eating a pin courtesy of Jinder Mahal...*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879422194786369
> Not sure about Styles.


Jokes on you -- in WWE's world, if it never happened on TV, then it never happened at all!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

redban said:


> Jokes on you -- in WWE's world, if it never happened on TV, then it never happened at all!


Oh for sure, live shows are not canon but they still protect their top guys even there. The previous night Rollins faced Jinder and it was a DQ finish, not a pinfall victory like this. But it is not something to get concerned over I think anyway.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> - Will Carmella regain the MITB briefcase?












Hopefully they correct their MITB mistake, & give it to the right woman this time :becky2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't mind Becky getting screwed again if it builds to a Becky/Ellsworth match at SSlam!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wonder what charlotte does next.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Think this may open the show and Lana/Naomi main events and there's a cash in to end the show


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

CJ said:


> Hopefully they correct their MITB mistake, & give it to the right woman this time :becky2


I think Carmella will win again, but Becky winning would be by far the best option.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Becky somehow wins tonight I think there is a chance she will cash in later in the night.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I kinda don't see them starting with the MitB, but rather saving that for the ME, and doing Lana/Naomi earlier in the night.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Carmella cheating again to win would be such a WWE thing to do.

I personally don't see the point in the rematch, but it's different so I'm in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just struggle to get myself excited for Smackdown.

You look over on Raw and you have three interesting feuds between Reigns/Strowman, Enzo/Cass and Joe/Lesnar and even though one of those has been going on for months, they all seem fresh week after week.

Smackdown? Nothing has seemed fresh for a while. I can't help but feel they desperately need to put AJ Styles back in the main event.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking forward to the MitB rematch. Hopefully they give the briefcase to Queen Charlotte. Don't care much about the rest, especially Naomi - Lana.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CJ said:


> Hopefully they correct their MITB mistake, & give it to the right woman this time :becky2


...Tamina?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Becky wins MITB Match tonight and cashes in on Charlotte at Summerslam turning heel.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Rumor around town is that because Ellsworth is banned from ringside, he will dress up as La Luchadora to screw Becky over to help Carmella win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least SDL's women's main event will be the MITB rematch and not a damn gauntlet match :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Time to get ready for Smackdown


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really hope Carmella wins the case back tonight, thats the only reason im watching this lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

heel_turn said:


> Rumor around town is that because Ellsworth is banned from ringside, he will dress up as La Luchadora to screw Becky over to help Carmella win.


It would be typical WWE to "ban" someone only for them to impact the finish anyways.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think this SDL episode will be pretty solid


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN, that pop for Bryan. Which is nothing new.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bryan just brings a whole different feel to the show as GM compared to Shane. He's never been the best on the mic but he's just got that undeniable connection.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Gut feeling is Lana wins tonight


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gonna need a big effort to overtake Raw last night.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Women's Revolution shit still? My god.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least they're getting this out of the way first


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What up bruh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all! I'm excited to see this replay of MITB..


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I am at the stage now where I wanna see someone destroy Ellsworth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carmella getting heat 2 weeks in a row. A new record.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Womens evolution shit again :eyeroll

Naomi vs Lana. I just want Lana to win for the meltdown that would cause


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for Smackdown!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

God Naomi vs Lana and the Women's MITB are both going to be so shit as they were at the PPV.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Carmella > Alexa Bliss now?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Carmella has improved so much. 

Crowd seems hot. Hopefully its a good night.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Carmella in her little money pants....oh mah GUDNESS :book


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who is gonna win the case?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is there a talking segment when they are already getting two matches tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is like last week all over again. Hurry and end this.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Carmella > Alexa Bliss now?


At being annoying sure.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lana winning would be hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ellsworth is honestly the greatest.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Carmella absolutely horrendous on the mic today. Weird because last week she wasn't bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Didn't we go through this last week? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Carmella is getting really good on the mic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Carmella is pretty good on the mic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they forget to hand out new scripts for this week?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why is this segment happening? We just went through all of this last week on Smackdown AND Talking Smack. We are literally repeating what was said last week.

Smackdown has enough problems getting everyone on the show as is.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Carmella absolutely horrendous on the mic today. Weird because last week she wasn't bad.


Because of the material, now she's just whining.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Carmella is just terrible. And she's worse when she's yelling and screaming.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This role makes me hate Daniel "wellll....you make some very good points..." Bryan sometimes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ellsworth wit DAT heat!

LMFAO!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Tune in to SD and seeing Carmella killing it on the mic as usual :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This crowd is hot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They literally are killing time doing the same thing they did last week. Couldn't they use that time for Harper, Tye or one of the "forgotten ones"?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ellsworthless does suck.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Ellsworth sucks" chants :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ellsworth getting that heat


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please put the Yes Lock on Ellsworth.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ellsworth's face is literally gross lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella is just fantastic.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is Carmella > Alexa Bliss now?


YUP


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel better not just take that! LOL!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So Ellsworth is the new Miz


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Playing the injury card...don't want to do that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ellsworth vs Bryan at Summerslam :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ellsworthless trying to feud with Bryan like the Miz except the Miz actually has talent.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Security for James freaking Ellsworth :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is ellsworth the best character worker in this whole damn company geez


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loving this crowd though. They are pretty lit tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Does Ellworth has a small-ass face or should the chin take up at least 33% of the head?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO! Ellworth!!

GAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the way security just grabbed Ellsworth like he was a sack of shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd is hot tonight!

Good crowd last night too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That leap. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ellsworth is a genius! I love it! Who gets so much heat from the crowd anymore these days? Easily a great side character.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Daniel Bryan knows how to work a crowd


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ellsworth

:ha

As long as he isn't in the main event, I don't mind him at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh cause Ellsworth escaping from 4 security guards that are way bigger than him believable :HA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why exactly is Lana getting another shot at the title?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

It's too bad Zayn is going to lose tonight. They're not going to make Corbin lose...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Carmella is starting to grow on me. She has improved a lot. It's always cool to see how a wrestler starts in NXT and how they do on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya, Carmella is winning


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why did that have to take 15 minutes just for that. You could have accomplished that in half the time and again, Smackdown has enough problems fitting everyone on the show week to week as it is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Ellsworth tried to jump the barricade :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

One of Mojo or Zak are turning heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Ya, Carmella is winning


Is that a growing Carmella fan I hear ? :grin2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mojo heel turn incoming.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well at least i have a reason to watch the 2nd ever women's mitb ladder match now, dat ellsworth run in :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ya, Carmella is winning



I sure hope so


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Why exactly is Lana getting another shot at the title?


Something about Naomi being a fighting champion. Even though when Lana first asked her for the title match Naomi laughed in her face and said she didn't deserve it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This tag match SHOULD be awesome!

I still think Ryder is turning heel soon.... (days, weeks, months.)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Is that a growing Carmella fan I hear ? :grin2:


Not yet. But I admitt she has improoved on the mic or, at least, she is showing her skills.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Hype Bro's are so cringey.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I expected them to break up but they didn't. Maybe they will lose the match tonight and Mojo or Zack will get angry and they break up.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Something about Naomi being a fighting champion. Even though when Lana first asked her for the title match Naomi laughed in her face and said she didn't deserve it.


The fact she got one title match was ridiculous in the context of what happened. The fact she's getting another is laughable.

I bet she wins tonight too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If only Matt Riddle was in the company now, him and Rawley could be the true "BRO'S".


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Uso's :done


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mojo should be the one turning because Zack won't get booed against him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This crowd is wonderful. No-one's sitting on their hands.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd showing respect to the Goonusos.:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Having Carmella win without help would be kinda cool she could prove to herself that she doesn't need Ellsworth to win and it could lead to them breaking up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Mojo!

Dude is a star in the making!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> If only Matt Riddle was in the company now, him and Rawley could be the true "BRO'S".


Don't ever associate the gawd Riddle with that garbage again, I beg of you.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God I can't stand Mojo and his trash offense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just can't bring myself to like Mojo


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mojo is awesome.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

"HE AIN'T HYPE"


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I love Mojo!
> 
> Dude is a star in the making!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Finally. Someone who sees potential in him, unlike all the haters.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I just can't bring myself to like Mojo


I GUESS YOU AIN'T HYPE!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

DAY ONE IS H WITH THE W :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't ever associate the gawd Riddle with that garbage again, I beg of you.


Bro, you telling me….you ain’t hyped?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was interesting....they made out like we missed the whole match during the break.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha

We coming for you

New Day still the GOAT team


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YankBastard said:


> I GUESS YOU AIN'T HYPE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao that was awesome by the New Day right there.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Another rib on Booker T :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker T is like...tell me they didn't just say that.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Absolutely loving heel Usos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They literally came from commercial to get pinned :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love dis shiet!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day about to go in :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn I love the Usos as heels. They have new life in them now and honestly, at the moment they are the most entertaining tag team in the company IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could watch the New Day & Goonsos all day long.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Crowd is insanely hot. :mark


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a bunch of chocolate guys doing chocolate things..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uso's need to adopt Tamina back. She on dat DAY ONE ISH too!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's like the show is written by unfunny dorks writing fantasy about them overcoming the badass cool guys.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> Crowd is insanely hot. :mark


There's been some more traditionally hot crowds lately, particularly for Smackdown. It's nice to see.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it had to be vince yelling in the earpiece "SAY THE USOS GOT SERVED SAY THE USOS GOT SERVED"


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wish I could punch Byron at times. "The Usos just got served!" Yes, because rhyming moody and booty is a burn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uso's stumbled out of the block with their promo, but they recovered decently. 

New Day's promo wasn't strong either though. 

I'm ready for some Fashion Files now! 

They're the most entertaining tag team in the WWE right now!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone please explain to me the logic behind a fighting the champions for a #1 contender spot?

Who thinks of this shit?

Idiots.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879859664308940800


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wish The Usos were on Raw so they could face the Hardys. I think thats the best tag team match left out of the current teams around.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fashion Files :mark


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

So looks like KO, Jinder, Randy, AJ and Naka have nothing to do tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That drawing.. Every time :lol :lol :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bossman :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, John Cena greatest of all time? Goodness gracious..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not this Breezango garbage again.........


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eddie Money tickets :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Eddie Money, lol!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Ascension speaking the truth. :mark

"We just wanted a match on the card."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The damn squirt guns always get me.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Gooooddddddddd.

It's not the Ascension. 

These guys are really killing it with this gimmick. Funny stuff.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uh if I'm Tamina Snuka I'd be pretty pissed after they just showed that flyer of Jimmy Snuka on the table with the Tag line "Model Citizen." The WWE is now clearly making a joke about his murder... that's just sad.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DAMMIT NOT AGAIN

WHO ARE THE MONSTERS DOING THIS


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

god I love the Fashion Files


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nattie got the titties out tonight :bjpenn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Make them mad Naomi make them mad!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Then who else could it be? Who? Who? Who!!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Catchy lana theme incoming.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Naomi!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They should never figure out who attacked them. Once they figure it out, no more Fashion Files.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Champions coming out first will always rustle me.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Naomi should win again. Lana shouldn't have the title.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope the guys destroying Breezango’s office ends up being American Alpha. I want to see these guys as heels.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, now I want to smack JBL in the face.. Cena couldn't sniff Jordan or Brady's jocks without buying a ticket and getting in line. Why does he get to waste our oxygen?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"The only reason we were on MITB is because we wanted a match in the card"

"I know how you feel"

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

I just laughed and enjoyed a segment with The Ascension, what on earth is going on!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

hOPEFULLY Lana gets buried


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

American Alpha heel turn, trashing Breezango's office would be sweet. That has to be what it is...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Piss break.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> American Alpha heel turn, trashing Breezango's office would be sweet. That has to be what it is...


Nope it keeps getting trashed by Mike and Maria fucking in their office.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lanas ass cheeks on the way


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed the entire FF segment, fuggin' wit my dog! 

DM you in here for a replay link?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

LANA :mark


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Lana :done :done :done :done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana's wrestling attire is hot af


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lana. :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana looks ravishing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> Mojo heel turn incoming.


That would be fuggin' stooopid!

Turn Ryder, he needs it!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lana's dresses are so pretty but her blue one just matches Smackdown better what with everything being blue and white.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate Lana's theme, her mic skills and her in ring "skill". Should have just kept her with Rusev and out of the ring.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like Naomi's gear.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

All this talk about Lana --- am I the only one who actually thinks Naomi is prettier?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, I thought Lana won that.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

She's kicked out of it. Again. Smh.

Lol Lana buried.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LANA BURIEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lana's outfit makes me think of a superhero lady.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope they gave Lana some new makeup this week that won't smear. that was so annoying in her last match she looked like the Joker.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Squash.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

WTF :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF are they doing with Lana?!

FFS....this company.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank God. Short and sweet


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana buried. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did they really just sqaush Lana like that? :lmao:lmao:lmao wow :berried


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm thankful they kept that short. Some times a 1 minute match accomplishes more than a 10 minute one.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't wait for Maria & Mike.

GOAT intro song.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol That should've happened at MITB


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's crazy that the squash match we just witnessed protected Lana more than an actual match ever could. She is woeful in the ring. Unbelievably bad.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn, Naomi Goldberg'd her ass :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Lana. :frown2:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats how it should have gone at MITB.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

redban said:


> All this talk about Lana --- am I the only one who actually thinks Naomi is prettier?



Nope. I agree with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well that was quick.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Naomi must have studied RVD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana starting out her wrestling career pretty alright... 0-2.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, this is how it should've been at MITB...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soshe's a super face with no talent now... ugh what a joke. RIP womens title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana :buried


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Naomi been taking tips from Lesnar


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lana just go back to being Rusev's girl.

Please...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly >>>>>>>>>>>Dasha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Becky!!! I wouldn't mind her winning.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey this guy's still around!

Facing Orton? Well he won't be around much longer.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants to take a walk with the Artist!!!!?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Crazy how winning the women's money in the bank feels more prestigious than the title itself.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Aiden and Elias with very similar acts it seems.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

RIP Aiden :done


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Didn't expect Orton to come out....

Uh oh.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That burial of Lana was amazing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky bitches! Not banking on her winning but she's my obvious favorite.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another squash incoming. RIP Aiden English.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Elias >>>>>> Aiden.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So are we gonna see Maria and Mike again soon?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So have Mike and Maria been fired already or what? Where the fuck are they? Why'd they even bother to debut them at MITB if the y had no plans at all for them going forward?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish Aiden had rolled with it and started improvising vocals along with Randy's theme.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BURIED


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

CARMELLA needs her BRIEFCASE OH GOD IM HYPED AS NEVER :cry


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Aiden English.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Aiden ain't no elias lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Aiden English has cool sunglasses.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Guess it's safe to add Carmella to the list of heels who get actual heat. She joins Char. Welcome to the top sis! :clap :cry


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW is insanely better than SDL at the moment...


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Would LOL if Randy started to read poetry.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They didn't even show Aiden getting squashed :lol

The ultimate :buried


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That Owens commercial was hilarious.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Smackdown is an absolute mess with these commercials.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

English can't even get RKO'd on air.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Charly >>>>>>>>>>>Dasha


:fact*S*.

Hell, ain't nobody topping Sasha, but bae (JoJo) and the separation shrunk a whole lot last night. Sasha and that burgany/brown lipstick on them thick lips..... 

BRUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'd nut if she just blew stared at me and blew on my d!ck. :laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like this type of Orton.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Jinder vs Randy feud is like some form of torture i'd imagine being forced to watch in the bowls of hell for eternity as punishment for my sins.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

sure been a lotta time wasting and badly timed commercial breaks on a show that already tries to fit too much into "2 hours"


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Smackdown loves a promo even in a 2 hour show


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Where is Rusev?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, I like Randy better when he's just dropping guys with RKO's as opposed to opening his mouth.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm lagging a little behind, but I gotta say that Carmella killed it w/ that promo. She has really impressed me w/ her mic skills.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Second time they've had major action happen during a break. Aren't they going to start doing picture-in-picture during commercials at some point?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Has Jinder closed a show as WWE Champion yet? They've been putting him in the first main-event slot every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Charly >>>>>>>>>>>Dasha


True... But I do love Dasha's thickness :book


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally some passion from Randy Orton...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton basically threatening murder.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was awesome from Orton


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Please RKO Shane O'Mac Randy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Solid promo from Randy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yay! MOAR TALKING 

good promo from orton, now let's drag out the segment...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Has Jinder closed a show as WWE Champion yet? They've been putting him in the first main-event slot every week.


Didn't he close last week in a match against Harper?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I legit forgot Randy was doing a promo because the ground beef I'm eating was far more entertaining..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Didn't he close last week in a match against Harper?


I didn't watch Smackdown last week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if shane is gonna dance around that half assed just dont even do it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Passionate Orton is awesome. He needs to be like this more.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Has Jinder closed a show as WWE Champion yet? They've been putting him in the first main-event slot every week.


Last week against Harper.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Punjabi Prison.

LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

give me womenz!! fu uuuu


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why don't we give Orton 30 title rematches until he wins how bout that? Sure looks like what they're doing.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

PUNJABI PRISON!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JINDER!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think I know what Jinder is picking


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The Maharaja is coming.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Punjabi Prison announcement coming up


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, the mastah is here!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonder where AJ and Nakamura are.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

GBOF is going to blow Battleground out of the water.....


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Modern Day Maharaja!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh boy here comes Jobber Mahal to cut the same promo that he always does. Get the title off that jobber FFS


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, did Jinder just permanently lose his voice or something.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> The Jinder vs Randy feud is like some form of torture i'd imagine being forced to watch in the bowls of hell for eternity as punishment for my sins.


Listening to a Bayley or a Corbin promo would be worse than this.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Road Dogg needs to do some serious house cleaning on his creative staff. How do you have a tag team that won a #1 Contenders match to just take it away from them because of injury... and then make then EARN it back? And then bury them.

How do you hype Lana for months only to give her a title shot her very first match, and then squash her in her second match?

Seriously, who is writing this stuff?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jinder is really fucking bad. This is embarrassing for a WWE champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is AJ Styles in the midcard why this fucker has the world title? Only in WWE would this motherfucker be a world champion, he'd be a jobber in NJPW, hell he wouldn't even be allowed to step foot inside a NJPW arena.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Great Khali is Jinder's hero. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

why are the women going through all the bother of a ladder match when all one has to do is challenge stupid naomi who dishes out title shots every week.

why is orton who lost the title, lost the rematch getting yet another rematch.
Things like this made creative even worse than usual


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

U S A

S

A


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Jinder treated the Great Khali like shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES
YES
YES

Love these matches!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hahahahaha


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't the Great Khali his brother in law? Or we meant to forget that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not watching live, but man the show sounds bad. That first hr featured a hr of nobodies and Orton. All those nobodies would struggle to get air time on Raw.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, they are actually wasting the Punjabi Match on a B PPV.. lawls!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol They had a video (or photo?) package ready for it!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Terrible, that match is going to flop so hard...


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL Mahal has just announced the stipulation but they already had a video to hype the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, it's happening. And if it's anything like what I remember, we are in for a clusterfuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> lol, Jinder treated the Great Khali like shit


Yup. We're supposed to forget about it doe. :grin2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why the hell does the HEEL pick a match that was designed so his buddies can't interfere?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO

That fucking stipulation


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Face that Runs the Place


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So WWE just conveniently had a Punjabi video all cued up ready to go?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So guessing Mahal wins the Prison match because his 2 little men will keep Orton from touching the ground and winning.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

KO :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ is a fan of Anchorman. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So, did Jinder just permanently lose his voice or something.


Nah, he is just on an on-cycle.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Battle royal?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AJ & KO.

Literally the only two worth a damn on this show. (And Mike & Maria....maybe Rusev. Nak too?)


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Road Dogg needs to do some serious house cleaning on his creative staff. How do you have a tag team that won a #1 Contenders match to just take it away from them because of injury... and then make then EARN it back? And then bury them.
> 
> How do you hype Lana for months only to give her a title shot her very first match, and then squash her in her second match?
> 
> Seriously, who is writing this stuff?



Road Dogg's philosophy is wins and losses don't matter


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> LOL Mahal has just announced the stipulation but they already had a video to hype the match.


what a coincidence


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is too hilarious :ti


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Jinder is really fucking bad. This is embarrassing for a WWE champion.


If you think this is bad wait until they put the WWE championship on Boring Corbin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Charlotte :done


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A show of AJ, KO and Nakamura yet it's the women and Jinder Mahal who are heavily featured.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why the hell does the HEEL pick a match that was designed so his buddies can't interfere?


The psychologically dominant bamboo, of course.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why make a connection between Jinder and Khali?

Last time we saw Khali, he was a dancing jobber.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> If you think this is bad wait until they put the WWE championship on Boring Corbin.


Watch your tongue!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> The psychologically dominant bamboo, of course.


steel-reinforced bamboo

the bamboo needs reinforced

with steel

for some reason


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A pointless battle royal to determine the number 1 contender:lmao

Stay the Z show SD Live :kobelol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

redban said:


> Why make a connection between Jinder and Khali?
> 
> Last time we saw Khali, he was a dancing jobber.


He might come back and chastise Jinder, like Edge did to Christian, when Christian was chasing the WHC.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm really digging the whole Peacock Charlotte thing lol! It really suits her.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

What is going on with AJ Styles??? I few months ago he was on the top of the world and now he feels like just another guy who is entering a battle royal to get a shot at a midcard title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> If you think this is bad wait until they put the WWE championship on Boring Corbin.


Got a feeling it'll happen at Summslam, after Cena defeats Mahal.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else look at Charlotte differently after her nude leaks?

:scust


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KO and AJ doing practically NOTHING for another week fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrWrestlingFan said:


> What is going on with AJ Styles??? I few months ago he was on the top of the world and now he feels like just another guy who is entering a battle royal to get a shot at a midcard title.


 Women's revolution BS and the Indian market. It's not just AJ though, KO, Zayn and Nakamura have been afterthoughts.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So let me guess, Orton wins the Punjabi Prison match just for Borin Corbin to cash in right after ? :trips7


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> KO and AJ doing practically NOTHING for another week fpalm


Maybe on Tv but they will work on the dark match probably.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> KO and AJ doing practically NOTHING for another week fpalm


 Good, let the show tank without them :draper2

TNA is more entertaining than this shit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So let me guess, Orton wins the Punjabi Prison match just for Borin Corbin to cash in right after ? :trips7


That would be a travesty.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Maria and her lady.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE POWER OF LOVEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't care.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike Kanellis.. i'm crying :cry


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This Mike and Maria crap sucked in TNA and its still crap. TY Sami! TY Sami!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Do not interfere the GOATs (of intros...)!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HAHAHA SAMI :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami the ultimate troll.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Mike's first feud will be with Sami.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> steel-reinforced bamboo
> 
> the bamboo needs reinforced
> 
> ...


the steel is imported from India, further demoralizing Orton and the rest of America


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sami's like oops sorry guys lol! I wonder if Mike and Sami will feud now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This couple gimmick is dead on arrival.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maria with clothes on :hmm


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sami Zayn doing exactly what he was doing on RAW: N O T H I N G.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Mike Bennett/Maria shiet is the dumbest shiet ever!

END IT VINCE!!!

Kill it with fire!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, there's Mike and Maria's first feud. I'm not the biggest Mike Bennett fan but he's solid in the ring and Sami makes everyone look better.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd be down for a Mike v Sami feud.

I hope they don't punk Mike out...he's actually good.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Zayn's going to be jobbing to Mike Bennett


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm suprised to see people in here actually a fan of Bennett, he was the least popular member of The Kingdom in ROH & a ball of meh in TNA.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Not having KO, AJ or Nak in the ring tonight is pretty sad...

And where is TYE DILLINGER ?!?!?!!


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Like.. someone even care about Baron and his blue box? Everyone been talking about queen Mella.. poor menz :sasha3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Smackdown has all the talent in the world to be a good, exciting show every single week but the positioning is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> I'd be down for a Mike v Sami feud.
> 
> I hope they don't punk Mike out...he's actually good.


He's terrible and has absolutely no place in WWE.

He's only here because he comes as a package deal with his wife, I doubt the company actually want him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Smackdown has all the talent in the world to be a good show but the positioning is all kinds of fucked up.


 The show is lacking star power so much... The only stars they have, haven't been showcased in God knows how long. They've played second fiddle to the much less talented women and Jinder. 

At this point I hope they continue to keep them off the show so the show can die :draper2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm suprised to see people in here actually a fan of Bennett, he was the least popular member of The Kingdom in ROH & a ball of meh in TNA.


Im no Bennett fan, but I thought he was more popular than Taven.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This whole episode revolved around the "Women's Revolution" and Jinder and its been a dumpster fire so far.

Stop pushing it down our throats. Put the quality on display. (KO, AJ, Nak, etc)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm suprised to see people in here actually a fan of Bennett, he was the least popular member of The Kingdom in ROH & a ball of meh in TNA.


 The miracle is better than everything on SD except the fashion police.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm suprised to see people in here actually a fan of Bennett, he was the least popular member of The Kingdom in ROH & a ball of meh in TNA.


The only good thing about him is his wife :shrug. Don't know shit about the guy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That right jab looked legit.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Sami's body looks awful :argh: what happen?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Corbin's look instantly skyrocketed ever since putting a shirt on. He looked hilariously bad before.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Nakamura has no feud, if he wrestlers another random match he will lose even more steam.

Be honest , he should've debuted with a manager.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im no Bennett fan, but I thought he was more popular than Taven.


Neither were popular but Taven was the flash of the two especially in their tag team.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin is a pretty good striker. I guess being a golden glove champ helps too.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I could get behind a program of:

AJ v KO feud
Baron v Nak feud
Sami v Miracle feud


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BOUT DAMN TIME CORBIN!

Be done with that geek already!


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Zayn takes some nasty looking bumps


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> The miracle is better than everything on SD except the fashion police.


Not even close, Bennett isn't that good. Decent heel on the mic, rough in the ring, void of charisma, don't be fooled buddy.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

its gonna be soo cringy :cry


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw is so much better than Raw right now that isn't funny.

SD never had a lead as big as Raw has now. 

They have one of the best feuds thats taken place in the WWE in half a decade, Strowman-Reigns and LeVar fucking Ball :dead2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Neither were popular but Taven was the flash of the two especially in their tag team.


Yeah I suppose. I just found them both kinda bland and boring. Think we all know who the star of the Kingdom was. 

Nakamura talking again? Oh why do they hate us fans so much.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did she call him "Shin"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Corbin's look instantly skyrocketed ever since putting a shirt on. He looked hilariously bad before.












Tell me about it.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

At least Nak doesn't have a mouth piece in... I guess that was a plus.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Get that mic away from Nakamura.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

So, AJ "GOAT" Styles has time to show up for a backstage segment tonight, but isn't scheduled for a match? WHY? :sasha3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dasha was like.... what the fugg is you even sayin' ninja?!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nakamura sounds like Porky Pig.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Nakamura sucks lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ace said:


> The show is lacking star power so much... The only stars they have, haven't been showcased in God knows how long. They've played second fiddle to the much less talented women and Jinder.
> 
> At this point I hope they continue to keep them off the show so the show can die :draper2


The only stars on the show are AJ, Owens, Orton and Nakamura. Orton has been on top for almost 13 years so the bloom is off that rose in terms of freshness. AJ, Owens and Nakamura are all slotted in the mid-card while the WWE Champion is a lifetime jobber that they are forcing sudden credibility on.

Like I said, the positioning is messed up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't like to see a Corbin/Nakamura match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The only good thing about him is his wife :shrug. Don't know shit about the guy


There's certainly worse wrestlers in the world but he isn't that good. He's a solid heel on the mic but he isn't good in the ring and isn't very charismatic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Corbin is a pretty good striker. I guess being a golden glove champ helps too.


The best pure striker in the history of the WWE (since The Undertaker), MAGGLE :cole


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Corbin and Nakamura.
Could they POSSIBLY have found a worse opponent?

Alright, it's way past 3am, I'm too tired for this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Raw is so much better than Raw right now that isn't funny.
> 
> SD never had a lead as big as Raw has now.
> 
> They have one of the best feuds thats taken place in the WWE in half a decade, Strowman-Reigns and LeVar fucking Ball :dead2


Oh don't worry, Cena is returning next week :chlol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Nak promo's really should be short and sweet.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rave Bunny said:


> So, AJ "GOAT" Styles has time to show up for a backstage segment tonight, but isn't scheduled for a match? WHY? :sasha3


Him and Nakamura will have a dark tag team match against KO and some other heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nakamura vs. Corbin feud? Eh, we'll see how it goes.

The 1st Women's Ladder match was fine but they really didn't do that much either. I wonder if they were somewhat holding back for tonight. I don't want them to kill themselves but I do hope we see more spots.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Not having KO, AJ or Nak in the ring tonight is pretty sad...
> 
> And where is TYE DILLINGER ?!?!?!!


Dillinger, Ziggler, AA, Harper, Rowan, the list goes on and on. SD feels it necessary to have a 15 minute opening segment, a Women's Title match, and what appears to be a 30 minute MITB match all dedicated to the Women's Division, though, so these talented guys get a DNP for another week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> The only stars on the show are AJ, Owens, Orton and Nakamura. Orton has been on top for almost 13 years so the bloom is off that rose in terms of freshness. AJ, Owens and Nakamura are all slotted in the mid-card while the WWE Champion is a lifetime jobber that they are forcing sudden credibility on.
> 
> Like I said, the positioning is messed up.


 The show feels like superstars..

Raw on the other hand has the better stories, matches, builds and moments. SD Live has no face, no top babyface a shit top heel and a dead main event scene. No one on the show feels like a star anymore, it feels like the neutered AJ and Nakamura so Cena could walk back in and become the top star of the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This better be a damn good MITB match, because this SD has been subpar at best.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A rap off? are you fucking kidding me? lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh God.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos and The New Day, rap off next week

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

A rap battle?

Oh my days.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

....New Day....in a rap battle? Oh God.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

bmack086 said:


> Dillinger, Ziggler, AA, Harper, Rowan, the list goes on and on. SD feels it necessary to have a 15 minute opening segment, a Women's Title match, and what appears to be a 30 minute MITB match all dedicated to the Women's Division, though, so these talented guys get a DNP for another week.


Someone needs to be diva :eva


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A rap off? Really? :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's do this, Becky! :homer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh it's on

Vince can you get any more Vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Carmella to win back the case she should of never been stripped of in the first place.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

A rap off? That's either gonna be fantastic or horrible.

Also anyone but Carmella winning here would be ridiculous.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> A rap off? are you fucking kidding me? lol


And they have the nerve to not even have the best rapper on the roster in it smh


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Kween Tina :cry


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TA MEAN A.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I gave Nia a bad wrap yesterday, I still think she has no place in the WWE, but Tamina is actually 100x worse.

HOR-RI-BLE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How I wish AJ, Nakamura and KO were on Raw. At least they'd be given air time and wouldn't play second fiddle to a jobber.

Bray, Miz and Ambrose were saved from Crapdown.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for the Main Event!!! :grin2::smile2::cheer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella better f*cking win.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Bow down to your NEW Women's MITB winner and "The Queen" herself, Charlotte Flair! :bow


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat Carmella theme! :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte's outfit looks a lot like Peyton's.

Peyton looks better :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Becky is winning the briefcase.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rave Bunny said:


> Bow down to your NEW Women's MITB winner and "The Queen" herself, Charlotte Flair! :bow


Please god no, she needs to stay away from the title scene for a little while.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please win Carmella. Please.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

isaohdasoidhasoihdasiohdashoi DO IT DO ITTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty dope that the women main evented both Raw & SD this week.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Pretty dope that the women main evented both Raw & SD this week.


Pretty sad for the current state of WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well the pace to this match started a lot better than at MITB.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bex Plex City Bitch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Pretty dope that the women main evented both Raw & SD this week.


The main event on RAW shouldn't of been the main event, they only did it because of this MITB match.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

WOHOO DAT MOVE! Queen TINA :CRY


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA

TAMINA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That supafly splash was hideous


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW is in Toronto??????

*buying tickets right now*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait wait wait, they had the picture in picture commercial breaks during the corbin match but not this match? LUL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They haven't done anything and they are laying outside lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Even the shittiest G1 match will feel like gold compared to the wwe shit.
NJPW must be loving this


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Wait wait wait, they had the picture in picture commercial breaks during the corbin match but not this match? LUL


They haven't had it for the main event since they started the PIP. Which makes so much sense.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ace said:


> Raw is so much better than Raw right now that isn't funny.
> 
> SD never had a lead as big as Raw has now.
> 
> They have one of the best feuds thats taken place in the WWE in half a decade, Strowman-Reigns and LeVar fucking Ball :dead2


Having 2 of the least talented guys on the roster being the WWE champion and the men's Money in the Bank winner (and possibly a future WWE champion) isn't going to help things. Especially when there's better talent on the roster who unlike them are actually over.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

natty taking a fucking nap


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The High King said:


> Even the shittiest G1 match will feel like gold compared to the wwe shit.
> NJPW must be loving this


 Poor Nakamura wasting time in the WWE, I reckon he'll be back with NJPW once his contract ends. They will have jobber him out by then.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This match has started of awully... again. No way can I see it ending up good, these ladies just aren't capable of having a good ladder match, besides probably Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Becky or Carmella for the win!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I feel like they only focused on this dumpster fire women's MITB match for the women's revolution and the rest was a throwaway episode.

Hopefully next week with Cena is better. This is fucking sad.

RAW is back to being the A show. It's actually great right now. So many interesting programs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The High King said:


> Even the shittiest G1 match will feel like gold compared to the wwe shit.
> NJPW must be loving this


I take this to any Toru Yano singles match though :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf was that exchange with natty and Charlotte? looked awkward as fuck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> I feel like they only focused on this dumpster fire women's MITB match for the women's revolution and the rest was a throwaway episode.
> 
> Hopefully next week with Cena is better. This is fucking sad.
> 
> RAW is back to being the A show. It's actually great right now. So many interesting programs.


 Raw has 3 great programs, SD has none :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Poor Nakamura wasting time in the WWE, I reckon he'll be back with NJPW once his contract ends. They will have jobber him out by then.


But at least NJPW can rebuild him , they do that good.
Look what they have done to so many others like cj parker etc


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

now taminas takin a fuckin nap

is everybody gonna take a fucking nap outside at some point


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

QUEEN OF BUMPS! HARDCORE MELLA :cry


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Pretty sad for the current state of WWE.


How so? I don't see anything wrong with the women main eventing from time to time.



Mango13 said:


> The main event on RAW shouldn't of been the main event, they only did it because of this MITB match.


Probably true, but regardless, I liked it, and was fine with it being the main event. :shrug


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I just noticed that they're all wearing the same gear as they did at MITB


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How Tamina doesn't wake up every morning embarrassed of herself, I'll never know.

Literally handed a silver plater because of her father. At least Charlotte is talented. Tamina is the worst talent (if you could even call her that) on the WWE roster at the moment.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why would they just let Becky climb and reach for the case?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lol what an awful spot


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I take this to any Toru Yano singles match though :shrug


true, he is shit and one problem in NJPW
WWE has countless shit


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

SHUT UP :cry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> How Tamina doesn't wake up every morning embarrassed of herself, I'll never know.
> 
> Literally handed a silver plater because of her father. At least Charlotte is talented. Tamina is the worst talent (if you could even call her that) on the WWE roster at the moment.


Would be interesting to see who would be worse in the ring her or eva marie, couldn't even imagine a singles match between them lmfao.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What are they even doing?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I really hate discus anything.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> How so? I don't see anything wrong with the women main eventing from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably true, but regardless, I liked it, and was fine with it being the main event. :shrug



Because on the whole they're nowhere near good enough to main event, in the past 2 nights Nia Jax, Dana Brooke, Tamina and Natalya have all main evented while talented guys aren't even getting matches.

The positive discrimination the women get in this company is sickening and awful for the company.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ace said:


> Raw has 3 great programs, SD has none :lol


At least AJ was carrying SDLive before...now they don't even book him.

Logicz.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Why is Nattie climbing so slow.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG the announcer botch, LANA? Naomi? LOLOLOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"what a spear by Naomi" :lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

TAMINA SPEAR AIHDOPSAHDSADOHOP I CANT WITH HER HAHAHA


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

"This is awesome" chants? 

Are you kidding me right now?

triggered.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There's the this is awesome chant....

And then commercial :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

And of course the low standard crowd with the "This Is Awesome!" chant...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> I really hate discus anything.


I don't see the point of a discus lariat/clothesline/forearm myself.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

now everybody takin a nap time for commercial!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Why the fuck is Tamina allowed in such a match?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Charlotte and Tamina literally holding the ladder up so Becky can climb.

Natty climbing the ladder like she has no legs.

I can't.

I can't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awesome chants? :beckywhat :eyeroll


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Must be really tough to be at the arena watching it. That's now two 3 minute rest breaks in the match where they are just laying there.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Flair Flop said:


> Why the fuck is Tamina allowed in such a match?


WHy is she even allowed in the company. She's such a mess.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the wwe is so bad I would be ashamed if anyone knew I watched it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good action but so far not much of a ladder match. And considering this these women have barely any experience in this match, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

The High King said:


> the wwe is so bad I would be ashamed if anyone knew I watched it.


:eyeroll then why are you still watching? Go watch NJPW.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Phenom. said:


> Charlotte and Tamina literally holding the ladder up so Becky can climb.
> 
> Natty climbing the ladder like she has no legs.
> 
> ...


Worst one was Natalya and Charlotte blatantly leaning their weight to one side so the ladder would tip because Carmella couldn't push the ladder over on her own.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> At least AJ was carrying SDLive before...now they don't even book him.
> 
> Logicz.


Oh, take me back to 2016 SDL... 

The latest "shakeup" has been completely disastrous for SDL since WrestleMania.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SD lost so charm when they lost Dean, Miz and Bray.

Feels soulless now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Carmella out there looking dead


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Carmella is SLEEEPING HAHAHAHA :cry


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

IS NATALYA FUCKING RETARDED?

WHAT KIND OF CLIMB IS THAT?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

'Mella getting that beauty rest. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

BaeJLee said:


> :eyeroll then why are you still watching? Go watch NJPW.


I will watch proper wrestling when NJPW is on
Until then this hilariously bad 'sports entertainment' gives me something to laugh at for all the wrong reasons and whets my appetite for the G1 climax


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

DO IT CARMELLA DO IT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The one guy in the crowd chanting "this is awesome" :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like selling, but these girls have sold have the match lol


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Tamina slower than all the other women


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> IS NATALYA FUCKING RETARDED?
> 
> WHAT KIND OF CLIMB IS THAT?


Sometimes when I watch Natalya, I think... Damn, Dana Brooke seems more f*cking legitimate in the women's division.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this is beyond bad


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow those plants are really annoying.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WHY WHY COULDN'T CARMELLA JUST WIN IT RIGHT THERE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> SD lost so charm when they lost Dean, Miz and Bray.
> 
> Feels soulless now.


 The talent SD received are great, the problem is Road Dogg and Vince are all over the product. Hence the shit tier WM build and shows since then.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Great knee from Charlotte.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to give SD a rest for a bit.

This is just sad.

Most of my favourites are on RAW now, and its just simply way more entertaining.

I'll catch the youtube clips of AJ and KO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not dumping Carmella is so stupid


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Becky get in there lol!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is so awful. Every ladder spot is generic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way Tamina wins................


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAMN Tamina finally did something!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad this forced women's revolution is dying. Don't book them in matches or slots when they can't do it justice. If these chicks were men, none of them would be close to main event level.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Because on the whole they're nowhere near good enough to main event, in the past 2 nights Nia Jax, Dana Brooke, Tamina and *Natalya* have all main evented while talented guys aren't even getting matches.
> 
> The positive discrimination the women get in this company is sickening and awful for the company.


I don't think she's as bad as the other three. She's a good wrestler but a charisma vacuum and comically bad heel. The others don't really have any redeeming qualities.

They really should push some underused, talented guys but they're just too stupid I guess. I don't think them pushing/using the women is bad tho. Yeah there are some shitty wrestlers getting the focus, but it's the same in the men's division. I will say I can't stand how they constantly bring up "making history" and "women's revolution" all the time. Just let things happen naturally. 

All in all the booking of talent could be a lot better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a weak ass powerbomb


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> I think I'm going to give SD a rest for a bit.
> 
> This is just sad.
> 
> ...


 SD Live - the show where Jinder Mahal is champion and the women take up 40+ mins of the show.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Did they just refer to Tamina as "the biggest threat"?

Also.. WHY TF ARE YOU DOING A SUBMISSION MOVE NATTIE?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn Natty. You were supposed to drop her flat.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Natty should be embarrassed that Tamina can climb a ladder better than her.

And Tom saying Tamina is the biggest threat in the match? L-M-A-O.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pointless to do the sharpshooter


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> What a weak ass powerbomb


Looks like when reigns tries to pick someone from the mat


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] being a GREAT heel!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I've never been so happy to see ellsworth.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why would you battle in the crowd when someone could be climbing the ladder?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

fuckin' Ellsworth


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BIG HOG! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ffs. They're gonna have this retard involved again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Knew Carmella was gonna win.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY BECKY!!!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

YES BECKY!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Carmella not fucking realize Bryan would just redo the match again if she had Ellsworth do it again? Fucking dumb.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GET IT, BECKY! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HERE WE GO :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

YES TAKE HER OUT AND FUCKING CLIMB CARMELLA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana should come steal it.... nm.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

At this point I don't care who wins as long as it's not Carmella.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Seriously the same person wins


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

MELLA :mark


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank. God.

They did something right tonight.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Knew Becky was gonna win.


You're a a real psychic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awful. Carmella is so fucking WOAT.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

FUCK NOT HER


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella wins :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Completely pointless


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

thank fucking god lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Lol the crowd immediately dying when Carmella grabbed the case! Congrats to Carmella!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> You're a a real psychic.


Thank thank you


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Idk what they see in Carmella. Terrible in ring, mic skills are not there. And got zero reaction until last week.....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm down for Becky chasing Carmella for a good while, as long as she wins the belt in the end.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, typical WWE then. Banning a superstar that amounts to nothing in the end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

daniel bryan announces the THIRD WOMENS MITB MATCH will be on smackdown in 2 weeks! HISTORIC


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Annnnnnnd it's Carmella. fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte and Natalya watching from the CROWD... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well. At least Carmella herself got the briefcase.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Kind of glad I slept in and missed most of this show.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

So now we know that the WWE actually folded to bad PR because a "man" got the briefcase for a "woman" in their first historic MITB match. They just had to redo the ending because some were "offended". 

I hate this world sometimes.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

What a waste of time, all because WWE caved to the backlash because they booked a man to grab the briefcase


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would someone explain to me why they didn't just do this at MITB? What was the point doing all this shit with Ellsworth and a rematch?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

YESS!!! :mark :mark :mark :mark

The right woman won. Now if they would have just done that at MITB they would have saved a lot of time and energy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella won

And no gave a fuck lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Kind of glad I slept in and missed most of this show.


Same :lol this is the only match I saw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> So now we know that the WWE actually folded to bad PR because a "man" got the briefcase for a "woman" in their first historic MITB match. They just had to redo the ending because some were "offended".
> 
> I hate this world sometimes.


Yup world is filled with a bunch of PC Pussies.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella wins :clap:clap:clap


If it wasn't Becky, I'll definitely take 'Mella. 

In the end, it was the right booking decision at least.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Would someone explain to me why they didn't just do this at MITB? What was the point doing all this shit with Ellsworth and a rematch?


Because the original finish got talked about. That's why they booked it.

They just weren't happy with what people were saying.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Not the biggest fan of Carmella, but that was a fun MITB match..

Awesome Smackdown!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Now she has less heat, what the fuck was the point?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd definitely popped when Carmella won, idk what some of you are hearing :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was the 2nd worst MITB match. The worst was the 1st one lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Carmella won
> 
> And no gave a fuck lol


There's actually a bunch of people happy that she won.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Now she has less heat, what the fuck was the point?


Don't really think she has that much heat anyway. Its all Ellsworth getting it not her. They're both atrocious though


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well now the women can stop complaining. Carmella won it on her own. The women's division main evented a show for the second night in a row. They get plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lets hope the women never have another MITB match again. They made history now let it stay in history.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well if you look it from business POV its not a bad decision: they created some hype about the match, got people talking and then they gave us "for free" a MITB match which probably will bring some rating.

Carmella winning again was the best decision, it was her or Becky. Charlotte is Charlotte she will be part of the title picture anyway, and Natalya and Tamina are not real choices.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> There's actually a bunch of people happy that she won.


That's the problem. Ellsworth winning put more heat on her, now she just an even more annoying, less attractive, even worse in the ring version of Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a SD to miss :drose

Are there any highlights to catch up on?

Reading the results and checking the WWE's twitter, there doesn't seem like there were any :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The crowd definitely popped when Carmella won, idk what some of you are hearing :lmao


Sorry to say it mate, but she got the same pop Corbin had when he won. The usual pop because the match is over, but after that they were quiet, not shocked quiet, just quiet, almost no one cared, in part because the match wasn't very good either.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy Carmella did it on her own even though she hit Becky with the chair.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> So now we know that the WWE actually folded to bad PR because a "man" got the briefcase for a "woman" in their first historic MITB match. They just had to redo the ending because some were "offended".
> 
> I hate this world sometimes.


Nah, the whole thing was planned. They needed to bring ratings up, so they made another WMITB match. It made sense to give it to Carmella. Naomi is a face, so they need a heel to go after her. Since Charlotte is mostly a face right now, that means Carmella, Natalia, or Tamina. Carmella is the best of those, tbh. But it does make the 2nd WMITB match pointless.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Lets hope the women never have another MITB match again. They made history now let it stay in history.


 Women just aren't built well enough or athletic enough to do stip matches justice. There are some exceptions, but there aren't many of them in the business.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> What a SD to miss :drose
> 
> Are there any highlights to catch up on?
> 
> Reading the results and checking the WWE's twitter, there doesn't seem like there were any :lol


The Fashion Police segment was hilarious :shrug


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strategize said:


> That's the problem. Ellsworth winning put more heat on her, now she just an even more annoying, *less attractive*, even worse in the ring version of Alexa Bliss.


:cube


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That might have been the worst episode of any WWE product I've seen in years.

Opening segment - waste of 15-20mins. We heard it all last week.
Hype Bros v Usos - who the fuck came up with the idea to fight the champions for a #1 contender spot. Lost. Pointless.
Randy Orton - squashes Aiden. Waste of time promo. Cringe Jinder comes out. Terrible stip booked.
Fashion files - best 5 mins of the show. 
Naomi v Lana - half decent. it was quick and to the point.
Baron v Sami - Decent match but pointless. We all knew Baron was going to win.
MITB - epic waste of time. The women are cringe. WWE are pussies and caved into tweets from feminazis.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CARMELLA ELLA ELLA ELLA ELLA ELLA ELLA :dance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Ellsworth take the biggest bump of the match?

Wouldn't that be ironic, a man taking the biggest bump in the second women's MITB match :lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

TAMINA, TINA OR NAOMI? HMM... :cry


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm done. Fuck WWE. And good riddance.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> That might have been the worst episode of any WWE product I've seen in years.
> 
> Opening segment - waste of 15-20mins. We heard it all last week.
> Hype Bros v Usos - who the fuck came up with the idea to fight the champions for a #1 contender spot. Lost. Pointless.
> ...


 Orton is the only star on this and he's in a feud with a jobber :ha

I think I might take a break from SD, the show is next level trash. Will youtube AJ's stuff but not expecting much, they've made him an afterthought on his own show :lol

Feminists kill everything, they don't understand shit about earning it. The stuff that has been given to the women hasn't been earned at all. The women aren't good enough to main event, not good enough to be heavily featured and they certainly aren't good enough to do stip matches justice.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

This absolutely has to be the worst period in Smackdown history, even worse than 2004 and 2010 after the draft. 

There is absolutely 0 substance on this show and absolutely nothing that's interesting barring their plans for Jinder and AJ, yet they both get 5 minutes of screen time a week in order for the women to get an hour dedicated to themselves.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Strategize said:


> That's the problem. Ellsworth winning put more heat on her, now she just an even more annoying, less attractive, even worse in the ring version of Alexa Bliss.


3 swings. 3 misses.

I preferred the original finish, it was better for Carmella as a character, added a lot more to the storyline and generated a lot more interest in the division.

But you're being extremely harsh on Mella, regardless of the finish or booking she's a vastly superior mic worker to Bliss, a better ring worker (though she also needs to improve a lot) and is much more credible looking as a wrestler.
I also personally find her more attractive but that's fairly irrelevant because both women look good but not spectacular.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MOBELS said:


> This absolutely has to be the worst period in Smackdown ever, worse than 2004 and 2010.
> 
> There is absolutely 0 substance on this show and absolutely nothing that's interesting barring their plans for Jinder and AJ yet they both get 5 minutes of screen time a week in order for the women to get an hour dedicated to themselves.


 Anyone who thinks this is good is either a cuck, feminist or troll. 

SD live has been garbage for months, Raw has left it in the dust.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why couldn't they have just done that first time around, WWE really love to drag shit out sometimes.

Nobody is really that bothered about Carmella, when she cashes in and has her Championship run it will be a meh moment. 

Most of the heat is on Ellsworth, she'll get some herself now and then depending on the type of audience but I can't see anything good coming out of it. Typical cheat to win time and time again which in the end will become boring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder how they're going to sell tickets for Battleground :lol

The card is going to be sooooooooooooooooooooo weak, not a single match or feud on the card which will be interesting.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> But you're being extremely harsh on Mella, regardless of the finish or booking she's a vastly superior mic worker to Bliss, a better ring worker (though she also needs to improve a lot) and is much more credible looking as a wrestler. I also personally find her more attractive but that's fairly irrelevant because both women look good but not spectacular.


Lol, at you of all people calling someone else harsh. Listen I'm even remotely close to being a fan of Alexa and even I think some of the shit you say about her is hyperbolic as fuck.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ace said:


> Orton is the only star on this and he's in a feud with a jobber :ha
> 
> I think I might take a break from SD, the show is next level trash. Will youtube AJ's stuff but not expecting much, they've made him an afterthought on his own show :lol
> 
> Feminists kill everything, they don't understand shit about earning it. The stuff that has been given to the women hasn't been earned at all. The women aren't good enough to main event, not good enough to be heavily featured and they certainly aren't good enough to do stip matches justice.





MOBELS said:


> This absolutely has to be the worst period in Smackdown history, even worse than 2004 and 2010 after the draft.
> 
> There is absolutely 0 substance on this show and absolutely nothing that's interesting barring their plans for Jinder and AJ, yet they both get 5 minutes of screen time a week in order for the women to get an hour dedicated to themselves.


Summed up my thoughts perfectly.

Break time from SD until they clean up their act. If you're going to have your four biggest stars (AJ, KO, Cena, Nak) off the air or in 1min backstage segments at least have something interesting to make up for that. That was absolute garbage.

RAW is where its at for now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> *I wonder how they're going to sell tickets for Battleground* :lol
> 
> The card is going to be sooooooooooooooooooooo weak, not a single match or feud on the card which will be interesting.


A returning free agent. That's how. :cena5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Summed up my thoughts perfectly.
> 
> Break time from SD until they clean up their act. If you're going to have your four biggest stars (AJ, KO, Cena, Nak) off the air or in 1min backstage segments at least have something interesting to make up for that. That was absolute garbage.
> 
> RAW is where its at for now.


 Why the hell should you go to shows when they keep their stars off the show? They have to stay a hr extra to see them in action in some non-canon matches which they've done a million times on house shows.

No wonder attendance is down so much... literally NOTHING happens on the show and the stars are given next to no time on TV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> A returning free agent. That's how. :cena5


Do you think he will make Smackdown good again? Or will he bolt to Raw? I think he is headed to Raw.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm happy Carmella did it on her own even though she hit Becky with the chair.


I think this GIF fits perfectly with what you said. :chlol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Do you think he will make Smackdown good again? Or will he bolt to Raw? I think he is headed to Raw.


I think he'll head over to RAW when MNF starts. But one guy isn't going to turn things around. They need to completely overhaul the predictable layout of RAW. You can pretty much tune it at the top of the first two hours and not miss anything. Two weeks ago they gave fans a reason to stick around with the Cass/Enzo storyline. They need more storylines ending the show, not drawn out matches.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Nakamura sounds like a fucking cartoon dog. Why can't he just speak Japanese with a translator. It's unique. It comes of as somewhat mysterious. And it's sure as shit better than what they are doing with him now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Nakamura sounds like a fucking cartoon dog. Why can't he just speak Japanese with a translator. It's unique. It comes of as somewhat mysterious. And it's sure as shit better than what they are doing with him now.


I agree. He needs a manager/mouthpiece.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Can we please get the WWE title off this fucking jobber? It's over, the troll hype Jinder train is gone. It's not funny anymore, get it off him.

KO and AJ should be the world title feud right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Can we please get the WWE title off this fucking jobber? It's over, the troll hype Jinder train is gone. It's not funny anymore, get it off him.
> 
> KO and AJ should be the world title feud right now.


 I wouldn't even actually mind Jinder if they could write him right... the first few weeks of his reign were pretty entertaining, since then he's just said the same shit every week...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I can almost predict Jinder will have a segment with Cena where he starts speaking in his language only for Cena to cut him off and speak Punjabi himself.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: TALKING BRY TIME :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Sorry to say it mate, but she got the same pop Corbin had when he won. The usual pop because the match is over, but after that they were quiet, not shocked quiet, just quiet, almost no one cared, in part because the match wasn't very good either.


Fans don't pop just because the match is over, if the fans don't care they won't say anything. That's a strong reach. And no they weren't quiet after, they were even cheering behind her while she was celebrating a top the ladder. And no the match wasn't good but the crowd was into it, they definitely cared fam.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Styles, Cena, Owens, Orton, Nakamura, Zayn, Harper (Rowan to a lesser extent), Ziggler, AA, Usos, New Day, Breezango, Rusev, Dillinger, Ryder. That's a ton of talent. A ton. Any booker in the world would love to have those guys. SD? They'd prefer to have back to back episodes where a weak group of women take up half the show. 

It's honestly dumbfounding. It has to be frustrating to be a performer in WWE's locker room. Hopefully they're all getting paid well, because 9 times out of 10, you're going to be booked like shit.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at wanting Kevin Owens of all people as WWE Champion, Jinder Mahal at least has been protected as champion, Kevin Owens reign was one of the worst of the last 10 years, he was the personal bitch of Rollins and Reigns and if it wasn't for Jericho not wanting to be world champion Owens reigns would have been cut short.

Jericho MADE Owens reigns watchable on his last months and even he couldn't save Owens for ending his reign in a less than 30 seconds squash against Goldberg.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Fans don't pop just because the match is over, if the fans don't care they won't say anything. That's a strong reach. And no they weren't quiet after, they were even cheering behind her while she was celebrating a top the ladder. And no the match wasn't good but the crowd was into it, they definitely cared fam.


Let's just say I expected a better reaction at the end, even for a Carmella win, because of the heat she had at the beggining of the show. They did care about the match but they were in and out, because it dragged a lot and it didn't had any memorable spots.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Rave Bunny said:


> I think this GIF fits perfectly with what you said. :chlol


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

Fashion Vice "Under Pressure" was GOLD.

Fandango: I think we were both good cops there.

Breeze: No Dango, we were great cops.

Lulz. The Big Boss Man picture in the background was a nice touch too. (Y) Jinder making his stipulation match v Randy Orton a Punjabi Prison match seems interesting. I'm also looking forward to the Independence Day Battle Royal for the #1 Contender to the US Title next week. AJ Styles and KO barely get 3 minutes on SDL and I still find them so entertaining. JBL has the LotN (Line of the Night) with "I've never been so happy to see Sami Zayn in all my life." :grin2: Teasing a repeat of the Ellesworth fiasco from the first Women's MITB ladder match was a nice touch.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

smackdown is absolutely perfect right now....

EXCEPT JINDER SHOULD BE US CHAMP and OWENS should be WWE CHAMP.. Why are we treating AJ styles, Kevin Owens, Nakamura and Orton as mid-carders!!! These are main event players!! 

Also.. Jinder would be the perfect US champ right now. he could feud with Mojo, Harper, Ryder, Tye, fandango, Breeze,... etc any of the mid-carders. Zayn. It writes itself!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Smackdown Women's division had a lot to top this week after RAW's Gauntlet match. I would have to say, they did a great job this week. Carmella has been coming out to crickets for a long time but these past few weeks have changed that. Her winning the match again was the right decision and the heat she is getting from it is astounding. This second MITB match was enjoyable and they had some nice spots. I was impressed as all of them got to look good. Not sure why Charlotte chased Natayla out into the crowd unless it means they will feud. Carmella needing to use a chair on Becky made sense and it also gave the fans more sympathy for Becky who keeps coming short.

Glad Naomi squashed Lana to send her back down the totem pole. The Usos defeated the Hype Bros, had a nice promo with New Day post-match and was hilarious with Daniel Bryan on Talking Smack. Sami Zayn does what he does best which is job to Baron Corbin. Jinder Mahal/Orton promo did it's thing and I hope this Punjabi Match doesn't suck since it will main event Battleground. All this happened and we only got to see a backstage segment between AJ Styles/Owens. Two hours flies by like that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

no one seems to give a shit about smackdown


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Didn't watch. Smackdown doesn't interest me anymore. this is the 6th week in a row I haven't watched Smackdown.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think one issue is with how much of it seems copycat to Raw, but the cast off option. I know English has had the singing gimmick much longer, but to the average fan you must see him with the lights off and think 'I just watched Samson do this last night'. Tamina and Jax, even though not on the show the Bennetts to Miz. I even expected one of the Hype Bros to turn on the other ala Goldust. I guess all I am trying to say is it seems too by the numbers at the moment hiding some the interesting and fresh stuff they are doing like Fashion Files etc. I guess having Jinder as generic heel champ with bland promo alongside stale Orton for me is dull, with Owen hidden in skits and Talking Smack and AJ/Nak etc not even making the show. Ihope this is just a half year lull, as I genuinely like a lot on SD.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry, but the women's MITB was trash. Both this one and the one at the PPV. The appeal of ladder matches is the high risk stunts, and it couldn't have been more painfully clear that the women were avoiding anything risky like the plague. Every spot required all the women involved to shuffle halfway down the ladder, to the point where I think an agent said, "alright ladies don't go above the 4th rung". It was a lower height than the top rope would have been, and every woman fell in the same fashion that Eva Marie did off the apron, which gets constantly mocked in gifs.

It's clear that their bodies couldn't handle it, or they didn't feel that they could. I don't want them to kill themselves, but if they can't do it properly, don't do it at all. It's like a hardcore match with no weapons, they couldn't deliver on the main selling point.

I was really curious to see how the women would do in a ladder match... after these two pathetic displays, I don't want to see one ever again.


----------



## furyinbound (Jun 10, 2017)

Apparently the way to get a title shot is to lose to the champion twice, threaten to beat him up outside of work hours 4 times in half a day and then say if that gets you fired you will come to the arenas and run to the ring to beat him up some more not caring if you get arrested and lose all your money. Oh and make sure you beat the sh*t out of you current boss 7 years ago so he now knows you are serious about it and will have to do whatever you want. Can we send Road Dogg to Japan with his mate?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Carmella on becoming the first two time, two time Ms. Money In The Bank winner! :clap

I really thought somebody else was going to win it. 

- Vic


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why don't we give Orton 30 title rematches until he wins how bout that? Sure looks like what they're doing.


Jinder should bring up his past as a failed Marine :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If they were just going to have Carmella win the case back then WHY?....

Stick with the original ending and use the heat from the controversy :eyeroll

This isn't an Anti-Carmella thing, I think its fine she is the one with the case, it always works better on a heel anyways, but seriously she was the perfect heat magnet with the original finish, now she looks like someone overcoming the odds rather than an undeserving heel.

Add into the fact that neither MITB match was all that good and this just makes it worse


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Smackdown was alright last night still didn't like the Women on Smackdown is being booked. You have Lana get defeated in a minute how does that help Lana after having a better performance in the first bout? You tell me how do you build back up Lana now, and the only way you do that is if Lana attacks Naomi helping Carmella win the Women's Title. Still if that happens, why would I be invested in Naomi beating on Lana more?

The Women's MITB was a good bout, and still I didn't like how he went down. Ellsworth still got involved and helped her into the ring, which he wasn't allowed to be there in the first place, and you can legit use one hand to count what Carmella did in that match which was alot of sleeping. If Ellsworth is not there, she never gets back into the ring and doesn't win, but WWE sweeps it under the Rug again lol. They tried to hide the girl can't wrestle, and unless WWE plan on having her take the title sooner rather than later, she is going to be exposed week in and week out in the ring.

In other news Kevin Owens owned Talking Smack last night so I was happy by the end of the night.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just watched the show to see if it could try and top Raw last night.

I can't be the only one who absolutely hates it when anyone comes out at the beginning of the show and tells the crowd what's going to happen and what matches are booked? It may sound petty or very nitpicky, but I can't stand it. 

Usos still looking solid as heels - hope they keep the titles for a long time until they clearly feel Breezango need to hold the belts. FASHION VICE. Breezango are seriously the most entertaining part of Smackdown and I love it. 

Aiden English is great too. It's a shame they don't try and build these people up and instead just have them catch a beating every time or just get made to look like shit. Unlike Raw's version in Elias Samson who actually gets solid wins or dirty wins to put over his style. 

Crowd reacted quite well to the Punjabi Prison match stipulation though to be honest - I like Mahal as a talent, but I can't help but feel this would all have been received a lot better if it was all mid-card. I don't think Mahal is particularly getting the heat he SHOULD be getting, but a foreign heel always gets heat regardless and that's what is carrying him right now. 

Don't give any shit for Mike & Maria in all honesty, boring gimmick, boring talent (more so Mike), surprised this even skipped NXT in all honesty. Nice to see Zayn still getting some kind of reaction. Talking of reactions, or lack of. Baron Corbin, jesus christ. Can't believe they gave this guy the MITB briefcase. End of Days is still one of my favourite finishers though.

What I will say is that the booking of Carmella has been OUTSTANDING since the brand split, she's getting over as one of the best heels on the roster, in terms of booking style and crowd reactions. It's a shame that when they do this, they only seem to do it for a few wrestlers instead of trying to do their best for ALL superstars they have on the roster.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I like how they only used 1 or 2 ladders in the match instead of loads. A nice throwback to the old days.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rave Bunny said:


> I think this GIF fits perfectly with what you said. :chlol


Sorry for such a late reply. Let me have my hope lol! I just kinda wanted Carmella to do it on her own though. I'm happy for Carmella though.


----------

